# Schwinn Stingray fastback



## cjbenson (Jul 21, 2010)

Just picked this up today. needs some love but beautiful. Any idea on the year.
View attachment 11211View attachment 11212View attachment 11213


----------



## cjmickeym (Jul 21, 2010)

Pics didnt post but you should be able to get date off of serial # from a schwinn web site. if not post # and Ill try to date it for you.


----------



## cjbenson (Jul 22, 2010)

Thanks, sorry the pics did not post. It has a Ashalnd City Bicycle license of 1969. I am thinking its a 68 or 69. I have it in the shop getting the rear bearings fixed.


----------



## cjmickeym (Jul 23, 2010)

Ok, When you get it back this should help date it for you.  http://www.angelfire.com/rant/allday101/SchwinnCodes1.html. copy and paste should work.


----------

